# HAZOP 2008 software in HAZOP meeting?



## curious (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

is it practical &amp; common to use HAZOP 2008 software in HAZOP meetings?

Should we as client request the HAZOP leader to use this software?

thanks heaps


----------



## dagget (Jun 3, 2009)

curious said:


> Hi all,
> is it practical &amp; common to use HAZOP 2008 software in HAZOP meetings?
> 
> Should we as client request the HAZOP leader to use this software?
> ...


I haven't used Hazop 2008 myself so I can't answer if it is practical. I've used Pha-Works and PHA Pro and they are both pretty practical to use during the meeting, so I expect this one is too.

It is very common to use the software during the meeting, with a projector so everyone on the team can see exactly what is being written in all fields, and especially recommendations.

It is my opinion that you, as the client, should either require that the PHA leader use your prefered software or provide a scribe who is familiar with the operation of the software.


----------

